
Why Quantity Beats Quality - ggoerlich
https://medium.com/1ppm/the-three-great-quantity-trumps-quality-misconceptions-c324d845881d#.5qgycqfas
======
ggoerlich
TL;DR: More quantity leads to more feedback. More feedback leads to more
learning. More learning leads to better quality.

